# Evil Naltrexone



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

So as you all may be aware, I started to take Naltrexone approximately 3 weeks ago. I began to experience extreme tiredness and an overall low sense of mood (under the weather feeling), as stated in the side effect info. I saw my psychiatrist this past Friday, and reported to him that I was having incredible tiredness and fatigue, and also felt a huge dip in my mood...he thought about it for a second, and then said, ''Well we could try Nuvigil." For those of you who don't know what that is...it's somewhat of a stimulant used to treat people with chronic fatigue, narcolepsy, sleep apnea, those who work night shifts and need to stay awake, etc, etc. I think it's related to another med in the same family, called Provigil. He gave it to me saying that it would counteract the effects that the Naltrexone was having on me (low energy + low mood). Anyways, I'm not to start the medicine yet, until next week. He gave me a sample packet to start out with. So I come home, and become curious and start to read the prescription user guide leaflet and my eye skims over to the side effect section.

Mental (psychiatric) side effects: Depression, anxiety, thoughts of suicide, hallucinations, mania, aggression, etc. What the fuck dude? And this is supposed to help with the ''low mood?" Ugh, doctors...


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

Is that the same thing as naloxone?


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

kandeeee said:


> Is that the same thing as naloxone?


Yes, they're in the same family. Naloxone is the injection form, whereas Naltrexone is in pill form.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Talk it over with him I guess. fucking doctors...


----------



## Guest013 (Apr 26, 2010)

kandeeee said:


> Is that the same thing as naloxone?


They have very different effects. There is one nitrogen atom change in structure that apparently completely changes how it binds and its effects


----------

